# Epic VS. Somphonic



## Skapp (20. Februar 2010)

HI ich wollte nur aml wissen welche Richtung Ihr besser findet


----------



## Fiqqsaw (22. Februar 2010)

Epic.
While Heaven Whept, Equilibrium u.a. sollten eigentlich reichen.

P.S.: Equilibrium sind Epic Pagan, ich weiß. Aber besser als gar kein Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

